# High dose test ONLY cycle for experience user??



## stfuandliftbtch (Jul 21, 2012)

Running low on money...can only afford to run a high test cycle right now...i was think 900mgs/EW test E for 10 weeks.....ive been cruising the 900mgs should hit relatively quickly...

any experienced users run a high test only cycle? if so, how did it go?

will rep


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 21, 2012)

Its the most basic way to run a cycle. around 1,200mg T weekly I feel like a bulldozer in the gym. I have done it many times.


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 21, 2012)

I like the idea, maybe run a low dose of nolva and ramp up your dose a bit towards the end. Superdrol finish would be really cheap and some Tne preworkout would be nice too


----------



## Ezskanken (Jul 21, 2012)

With such large amounts of test, will you stick to 2 pins per week or 3-4 to spread them out, so not so much volume per shot?


----------



## rage racing (Jul 21, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> With such large amounts of test, will you stick to 2 pins per week or 3-4 to spread them out, so not so much volume per shot?


Thats what I was wondering too. Come winter I plan on running 900mg testE and 450mg NPP EW. I think I will pin ED. I am kinda used to it now after my TrenA cycle...


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jul 21, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> With such large amounts of test, will you stick to 2 pins per week or 3-4 to spread them out, so not so much volume per shot?



I would do 2X/wk..... 1.5ml a pin..

not that much volume.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jul 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Its the most basic way to run a cycle. around 1,200mg T weekly I feel like a bulldozer in the gym. I have done it many times.




Hopefully my sides(acne), won't get ridiculous. How would you compare 1,200mg t VS 700mgs t & 400mgs tren?  Just curious..going with high test anyway...just curious on your opinion. The heaviest i got was when i was running 600mgs of deca with i think 750mgs test...i got up to like 217lbs...not leanest but big


----------



## jaredw33 (Jul 21, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Thats what I was wondering too. Come winter I plan on running 900mg testE and 450mg NPP EW. I think I will pin ED. I am kinda used to it now after my TrenA cycle...




Nice cycle Bro.  My winter bulk is gonna be 875mgs Test E and 525mgs NPP.  I'll be pinned EOD, 250 on the test and 150 on the NPP.  Cutting right now with Prop and Tren at 40/75mgs respectively.


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 22, 2012)

I did a cycle of just, 1500mg a week. God I felt amazing!!


----------



## XYZ (Jul 23, 2012)

1.2g EW.  

Life was good.  Any higher and the results were just about the same.

Welcome back Cat Man.


----------



## longworthb (Jul 23, 2012)

I've only got 4 cycles under my belt but my second was a gram of test e a week. At that dose my bacne got bad enough to need accutane. Was a damn good cycle too put on 13lbs after pct. I agree with whoever said superdrol as a kicker or finisher. I'd try the new super dmz 2.0. Looks to be a promising oral. I guess well see when I start runnin mine


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 23, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Hopefully my sides(acne), won't get ridiculous. How would you compare 1,200mg t VS 700mgs t & 400mgs tren?  Just curious..going with high test anyway...just curious on your opinion. The heaviest i got was when i was running 600mgs of deca with i think 750mgs test...i got up to like 217lbs...not leanest but big



Test alone is a very comfortable cycle with plenty of horsepower. You may not transform as much as when adding tren but you will feel great and put on good size.


----------



## Coop817 (Jul 23, 2012)

I plan on running high dose test cyp with HGH next.  maybe start at 600 mg EW but move up to just over a gram per week...with at least 5iu HGH ED (5 on 2 off)


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jul 23, 2012)

Test only is a great mass cycle. No bizarre sides, nothing funky to throw off your appetite. Expect to be puffy and possibly get gyno or oily skin (depending on you). Was going to do it this winter for a bulk but decided to just recomp again.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jul 23, 2012)

Hell yes bro. High test only cycles work great!!!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks guys. Havent ran a test only cycle since my first cycle. The gear im getting is 300mgs/ml, so 900mgs/wk sounds like the way to go. No need to tweak out and do that extra .1 to make it a gram. Scared of sides but tired of this damn plateau at solid 200. 

Benching 315x9 still and strength is still up, but im bored haha. The oral tren i took didn't even out on a pound. Goes to show after so many cycles a little bit of oral Trenadrol won't do shit.

I think ordering 5 vials of test e should get me along for a while. 

Anyone think i should run low dose deca(250mg.EW) to prevent any tendon issues and such? I dont think id actually gain from it but it might help prevent any issues during cycle.


----------



## DetMuscle (Jul 24, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> I think ordering 5 vials of test e should get me along for a while.
> 
> Anyone think i should run low dose deca(250mg.EW) to prevent any tendon issues and such? I dont think id actually gain from it but it might help prevent any issues during cycle.



I wouldnt go as far as to say that Deca will help with tendon issues any more than than testosterone will.


----------



## DetMuscle (Jul 24, 2012)

Just one study and there arent many of test vs deca. But as an older guy I can tell you that deca helps with joints, test is better for tendon pain. Now there are also studies that say test makes your tendons brittle. I dont know. Ive never seen that personally.

Study: testosterone works better than deca


----------



## DetMuscle (Jul 24, 2012)

Im off topic in the thread. Sorry about that Stfu


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 24, 2012)

I have run a gram before and I felt great!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jul 24, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> I have run a gram before and I felt great!



how were gains compared to stacked cycles with lower test


----------



## nby (Jul 25, 2012)

My next cycle aswell. Great for winter time, be big, be strong and hella horny haha. Expect bloat tho but nothing a big sweater cant hide


----------



## thane22 (Jul 25, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Running low on money...can only afford to run a high test cycle right now...i was think 900mgs/EW test E for 10 weeks.....ive been cruising the 900mgs should hit relatively quickly...
> 
> any experienced users run a high test only cycle? if so, how did it go?
> 
> will rep



Test only cycles are great, and I find you feel better then when mixing a bunch of stuff.
I would rec dropping it a bit and extending it to atleast 14 weeks? 
IF possible 25-50mg proviron ed or 200mg maste ew would free up test (great with SHBG and if you been on high amounts of gear for a while, your levels are prob high, so this would be great to add) and be a nice cheap addition.

Just my 0.2

but I do think test only cycles are great.
Soon i will only be doing them I think (with 100-200mg deca ew every year or two and/or proviron/mast here and there with a cycle or hrt.


----------



## GSracer (Jul 25, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Running low on money...can only afford to run a high test cycle right now...i was think 900mgs/EW test E for 10 weeks.....ive been cruising the 900mgs should hit relatively quickly...
> 
> any experienced users run a high test only cycle? if so, how did it go?
> 
> will rep



This was my winter bulk last year:

1-4 test p 100mg ed
1-4 test e 500 mg wk
4-8 test e 750 mg wk
8-12 test e 1g wk
12-14 test e 1.25 g

Gained 15 lbs, kept every ounce and felt awesome all the time.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 25, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Running low on money...can only afford to run a high test cycle right now...i was think 900mgs/EW test E for 10 weeks.....ive been cruising the 900mgs should hit relatively quickly...
> 
> any experienced users run a high test only cycle? if so, how did it go?
> 
> will rep



I have ran 1ml of test e 250 with 1ml test p 100 pinned three times a week and I loved that shit.  Felt huge in the gym.  Acne for me is a bitch.  I havent yet ventured in to other non-test compounds except D-bol and primo so I couldn't give you a comparison.  I enjoy test cycles and dont have a "want" for more.  That will more than likely change.


----------



## teezhay (Jul 25, 2012)

Why not? If you're blasting your body with supraphysiological doses of testosterone, and devouring clean calories like a garbage disposal, your body won't have any choice but to grow. It only makes sense to me.


----------



## malk (Nov 7, 2012)

ive just started a test only cycle 2weeks in up to1200 for now,but will prob go up to 1500 by week 4-5.
Doing a couple of shots a week,mixed products so mainly cyp....enth and dec,have a sus mix 350 also.
People here rate going up to 3-5 gram a week,but fvck that lol.


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 7, 2012)

Enjoy the break from tren man. None of the tren sides plus your libido will be great. I'd personally start at 600 and up it over the 10 weeks. Also kick with an oral.


----------

